# Special Purpose Visa for international aircrew in Australia being reviewed



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is reviewing visa arrangements for international airline crew operating on flights entering and leaving the country as well as domestic routes. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Chris Bowen, said that visa arrangements for foreign aircrew are now 18 years old and do not necessarily reflect current business and crew rostering practices. 'While visa arrangements [...]

Click to read the full news article: Special Purpose Visa for international aircrew in Australia being reviewed...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Tassyfan (Nov 1, 2014)

just wanted to check if there are any updates on SPV. Also if SPV are entitled Medicare?


----------

